# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Touche "entrèe" qui ne fonctionne plus

## laf_ange

Voilà dés que je tape un message et que je veux aller à la ligne j'appuie sur la touche "entrée" mais cela ne marche pas.
Cela fait maintenant quelques jours que cela dure, je suis obligée de faire un copier coller via le bloc note pour pouvoir passer à la ligne, j'ai même démonté mon clavier pensant que cela venais de lui, mais après je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais ce soucis que dans ce forum.
Pour info je suis sous Windows 7 pro 64 bit avec IE 10.
Le soucis n'est pas insurmontable mais il est gênant quand même.


LAF ! ! ... !

----------


## P'tite souris

C'est un souci propre a ie.
il suffit de changer de navigateur pour chrome ou mozilla :Smile:

----------


## laf_ange

Un soucis propre a ce forum avec IE 10 et pas seulement a IE vu que tous mes autres forums et sites fonctionnent parfaitement.
J'utilise déjà chrome pour d'autre site et forum, mais je n'aime pas l'ergonomie de chrome.

LAF ! ! ... !

----------


## P'tite souris

Rescue tourne mal sur IE à ce niveau là. 

Y a rien à faire de particulier, que de changer de navigateur. 

Désolé

----------


## Algo

A priori c'est un problème qui n'est pas propre à rescue.

Lorsque vous écrivez un message vous pouvez essayer de cliquer sur le bouton a/A en haut à gauche (voir cette image) ce qui va désactiver une partie des fonctionnalités de l'éditeur mais corrigera peut être le problème.

----------


## laf_ange

Algo merci pou rton aide

LAF ! ! ... !

----------


## chupachup

Moi idem, mais ça marche pas non plus sous Mozilla  ::

----------


## laf_ange

Et si tu clique sur le bouton "a/A" tout à gauche juste au dessus de la zone de texte ?
Moi cela marche quand je clique dessus la touche "entrée" marche comme il faut.

LAF ! ! ... !

----------


## ginette

J'avais le même soucis je viens de faire comme vous avez indiqué et ça fonctionne, merci.

mais il faut le faire à chaque fois? c'est normal?

----------


## laf_ange

Oui a chaque fois.
Sinon il faut aller dans "mon compte", puis a droite choisir 'option générales" et puis descendre vers la rubrique "option diverse" et ne pas activer "WYSIWYG" mais l'un des deux autres.

LAF ! ! ... !

----------


## ginette

oki merci je viens de faire comme tu m'as indiqué ::

----------


## laf_ange

De rien. Si cela peux rendre service tant mieux.

LAF ! ! ... !

----------


## ginette

::

----------


## ratou2

J'ai le même problème. La mise en forme de mon texte n'a été respecté qu'une seule fois..

Le reste du temps mes post ressemble à des gros patés. Je vais tenter de faire comme vous dites.

Je veux pa foutre la merde, lol, mais je suis inscrite à un tas de forum et il n'y a que sur rescue que ca me fait ca.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens c'est bizzar, là ca a respecté ma mise en forme. C'est quand même bizzar ce truc !

----------


## nabrass12

Idem pour moi...

----------


## Algo

> A priori c'est un problème qui n'est pas propre à rescue.
> 
> Lorsque vous écrivez un message vous pouvez essayer de cliquer sur le bouton a/A en haut à gauche (voir cette image) ce qui va désactiver une partie des fonctionnalités de l'éditeur mais corrigera peut être le problème.


vous avez essayé ?

----------

